# do you think most spec V buyers . .



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

actually realize they have a reasonable performance vehicle? do you think they know about the aftermarket? do you think they researched it before they bought it? Do you think they wave at fellow spec V owners? 

or


do you think they see it as a cheap vehicle? bought it for price not performance? have no idea what they're getting themselves into?

you can all answer sorry i said "they"

i bought mine with a performance background, and i think its a rad car


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

i bought mine because when i went to the dealer to test drive a different car, i couldnt get enough of a loan to trade in my POS on what i was looking at ( another used RT neon) they handed us the keys to the Spec and we were like ok , i guess this is an ok car. and we liked the color. so it came home with us.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

i think alot people buy the car noting the large R in the rear. 


performance background or not. that R definately catches an eye.. and that fact alone makes people covet cars.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yep, i agree. and most of the spec v owners I've seen that don't know about any message boards buy the cheapass ebay intake and generic $50 muffler, slam on ebay springs and drive around like they were born badasses.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i'd say a good 60%-70% of SE-R and Spec-V owners arnt into the tunning scene and dont care. most of them just like the car as is, and that is perfectly understandable. the car, stock packs so much punch compared to most other cars that most people think it is more than they really need. i mean when i used to live in Maryland, i'd always see SE-Rs and Spec-Vs carrying families, bike racks, canoes and books, and they were all dusty and dirty, clearly signs of neglect. and for the people who do care, alot of them only post on the message boards to ask how to fix something and dont really care about other owners, let alone realize that there is a whole community out there. i mean, consider this, 97% of cars in the US are automatic, so its safe to assume that the majority of Americans arnt exactly performance freaks....if you know what i mean.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

i keep waving at old ladies drivign spec V's


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

I bought mine because at the time, it was fastest brand new car i could find for 20k so i'd say i bought it for performance. On the other hand, theres a 50 year-old woman who lives near me, drives one identical to mine, kind of sucks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Bang for buck.... period.


----------



## abuksar3 (May 4, 2004)

Yep, Id have to say bang for the buck.
Also, I have a '96 SER. Havent had problems, save for the usual stuff (breaks, exhaust... you know, the shiz you have to replace on any older car.)
I beat my poor 200sx to DEATH and back, and it still treats me well when I want to save some miles on my new spec. 

So... bang for buck, and owner loyality I guess played a part for me. If I can get the driving miles and performance out of my spec that I got from my 200sx, then, to me... the money I paid was well worth it.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> i'd say a good 60%-70% of SE-R and Spec-V owners arnt into the tunning scene and dont care. most of them just like the car as is, and that is perfectly understandable. the car, stock packs so much punch compared to most other cars that most people think it is more than they really need. i mean when i used to live in Maryland, i'd always see SE-Rs and Spec-Vs carrying families, bike racks, canoes and books, and they were all dusty and dirty, clearly signs of neglect. and for the people who do care, alot of them only post on the message boards to ask how to fix something and dont really care about other owners, let alone realize that there is a whole community out there. i mean, consider this, 97% of cars in the US are automatic, so its safe to assume that the majority of Americans arnt exactly performance freaks....if you know what i mean.



So because a car is dirty and dusty, the car is neglucted? That is a stupid assumption. Maybe, the car is just dirty. My car gets dirty sometimes too. That doesn't say anything about how I care for a car.

The Spec V is not some special car that deserves royal treatment. It is what it is. I'm unloading this crapo car for a WRX. It's what I should have gotten in the first damn place, but I thought I was only sacraficing HP and AWD for less money, not quality.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

Please don't flame me for this one...
I acutally had a new Neon SXT as a rent-a-car on a trip and I really enjoyed it. I went to look at a few and had everything but the paperwork done to buy one when I saw a Spec V on the lot and fell in love with the looks, a little out of my price range though. I then saw a used one for sale in my area and took it out on a test drive and had to have it(some mods). I did a lot of research on the car and decided to buy it. That fell through, so I went and bought a new one from a friend's dealership. I think the car is awesome, it's low key, has good stock power, great aftermarket options, super comfortable....

AWD isn't something I really care about, I like to swing it around a bit, and I'm not taking the thing to the track. The only thing the car lacks that I can see is a commercial where it goes sliding sideways around a turn; which I totally respect.

my $.02


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

caveman said:


> So because a car is dirty and dusty, the car is neglucted? That is a stupid assumption. Maybe, the car is just dirty.


i said signs of neglect, i never said that they didnt care for their cars. and if you knew what i meant, maybe you wouldnt have flamed me. i'm talking about people using their Spec-Vs like 10 year old beater civics, dont know what they have, and have never reved high enough to let the second intake runner to open. i'm talking about soccer moms with Spec-Vs and SE-Rs... even the Spec-V deserves a performance oriented commute and AutoX run once in a while, its what it was built for. back to the subject, it really depends on demographics for what you are going to see people that know what the SE-Rs and Spec-Vs are. EX: most middle aged people (those who saw the F & F) here in texas still call tunned imports "rice-cars" i kid you not.  :loser:


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> i said signs of neglect, i never said that they didnt care for their cars. and if you knew what i meant, maybe you wouldnt have flamed me. i'm talking about people using their Spec-Vs like 10 year old beater civics, dont know what they have, and have never reved high enough to let the second intake runner to open. i'm talking about soccer moms with Spec-Vs and SE-Rs... even the Spec-V deserves a performance oriented commute and AutoX run once in a while, its what it was built for. back to the subject, it really depends on demographics for what you are going to see people that know what the SE-Rs and Spec-Vs are. EX: most middle aged people (those who saw the F & F) here in texas still call tunned imports "rice-cars" i kid you not.  :loser:


No, I know exacly what you ment. You were profiling other Spec V drivers and calling them stupid because they don't fit your cookie cutter ideal of what a spec V owner should be. Let the people who paid for the car, do what they want to do with it without giving them crap for it being dirty, or not modded, or not autoxed.


----------



## Reid (May 1, 2004)

I bought mine because of the price, then after driving it I was like "WOW", I loved how it handled, especially when the speed increased it got tight with the road. Great car, but some minor flaws.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SR20DEe said:


> i keep waving at old ladies drivign spec V's


lol so do i


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

caveman said:


> No, I know exacly what you ment. You were profiling other Spec V drivers and calling them stupid because they don't fit your cookie cutter ideal of what a spec V owner should be. Let the people who paid for the car, do what they want to do with it without giving them crap for it being dirty, or not modded, or not autoxed.


dammit, its a Spec-V, not a Corolla. calm down dude, stop the flaming already, dont be one of those ppl who make this forum suck, c'mon now, i never said they were stupid, it just bothers me to see, for example, a woman driving an S2000 and the thing is just lurching forward like a 14 year old was driving it...thats all. stop the flaming. you've made your damn point. i respect your opinion, maybe you should respect other's opinions too. get back to the subject or dont post, please.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I know quite a few people who have bought a Spec V knowing about its performance but not buying it to modify it or race it. A friend of mine who is in his early 30s bought an 03 blue V to replace his Teg GSR and said he likes his Spec a lot better. He has 2 kids that both use a child safety seat and likes the fact that it is a 4 door, sporty and stick. He said he is getting a little too old to modify his cars now but he's not in the golden years yet, and it is obvious he still enjoys a little sport in his rides. The SE-R isn't a bad looking car at all and 4 doors are very useful. He also really liked the price. Personally I can't ever see myself buying a 2 door; it's just too much of a pain. Some people may buy the car because it is also functional but they enjoy having something sporty with looks and a cool interior. The fact that the Spec V is a decently high performance car, looks good, has an awesome stock interior with sound system and sunroof, comes stock with great wheels and tyres, is a 4 door and has a highly attractive price brings a diverse range of buyers. Their aren't that many cars that combine all of those into a package you can get for 15 grand (give or take). In conclusion, their will never be a stereotypical Spec V owner. You can find drivers that range from 16-61 and above, and they all seem to enjoy their Spec V.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> dammit, its a Spec-V, not a Corolla. calm down dude, stop the flaming already, dont be one of those ppl who make this forum suck, c'mon now, i never said they were stupid, it just bothers me to see, for example, a woman driving an S2000 and the thing is just lurching forward like a 14 year old was driving it...thats all. stop the flaming. you've made your damn point. i respect your opinion, maybe you should respect other's opinions too. get back to the subject or dont post, please.


I'm not tring to be a dick. However, just go back and read what your wrote. Also, explain how neglect and not caring for a car is different? I can only guess that a lot of people on this board are younger. So many posters talk as if the Spec V is the Holy Grail of cars that deserves the red carpet or something. If you've driving a bunch of cars, you would know that the Spec V is nice, but not great. It drives really well and has good pickup, but it is rather rough in areas. I don't drive our Spec V too much, but I drove it to a party last night. I took off fast from a stop and the car has some mean torque stear and it isn't smooth at all when driven hard. Even when crusing in the car the clutch engagment seems harsh. I've been driving manual cars for over a decade now and sometimes the clutch engagment seems more like a on off switch instead of a smooth engagment. Also, the windows leak so much air. It's a damn good thing we got the RF upgrade so we can turn the music up. The only thing that makes the car enjoyable is the power. Other then that, the car has a bunch of rough edges. At 25K miles, the car drives more like it has 50K miles on it. The bottom line is, Nissan used to make better cars. A lot of car companies used to make better cars. IMO the top three sell outs in quality are (not in any order) Nissan, VW, Audi. 

I down right hate what VW has become. Before we bought the Spec V we test drove a few barly used VWs. One of them the VR6 Jetta. Both cars we drove has issues. I'm looking to get a cheap jetta gli for a backup car here in a week or so. I'd trust the 18 year old gli to be more reliable then the new crapo stuff they sell now.

Well, I'm just ranting, but please stop expecting spec v owners to be like you. The spec v is fun in stock form too. Even if it isn't raced, or washed daily. IMO, the Spec V isn't a nice enough car to spend money on mods. The cost to extra HP is really high for this car. So, we all have different opinions, but I try to keep my $350 for 12HP header is silly thought to myself. You can spend cash on a intake, header, and exhaust to break 14s, and I'll stick to my stocker untill it is traded (or lemon buy back) in on a nicer car.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Why not just sum it up in terms: foriegn cars are decreasing in their build quality and American cars are making a massive comeback.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Why not just sum it up in terms: foriegn cars are decreasing in their build quality and American cars are making a massive comeback.



Because I'm in denial.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Why not just sum it up in terms: foriegn cars are decreasing in their build quality and American cars are making a massive comeback.


because that comment isnt on topic... :loser:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> because that comment isnt on topic... :loser:


Aye Aye Mr. King of the OT


----------



## QWIKTURBO (Apr 26, 2004)

*Well....*

I bought the Spec V after about a month of looking at different cars. My GN was getting tired and I wanted a car that would hold its own against all these lil Hondas that always seemed to TRY the GN coming home from work! The Spec V is an awesome lil beast. It definitely won me over on the test drive. Not to mention that it gets about 8-9 MPG better than the GN and still hauls ass!


----------



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

i cant wait to start modding my shit. cai/h/udp, maybe exhaust but i'm not into the whole rice thing. we'll see tho. 

i like the bright ass yellow my car has. after i get 5% all around she'll look super nice. everything i need in a daily.


oh yeah put in my 2 12" kicker xpls and pioneer h/u this weekend. loud as shit.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I was in the market for a new car a year ago. I had been looking for much longer then that. A friend of mine (BlankgazeX) started talking about the car. Giving me the Specs on it and what not. Test drove one. Loved it! Didn't even think about modding the car until I got on this board actually!

I've never owned a Nissan before so I really don't have a jaded view or anything prior. The only thing I could possibly compair it against is a 97 Maxima (Also BGX).

Bottom line I'm glad I bought it. :cheers:


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

SR20DEe said:


> i keep waving at old ladies drivign spec V's


At least they might wave back...I've waved a number of times to other Sentra's and 9 out of 10 don't wave back... Now I wait for them...


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

No offense to sentra owners or anything. but alot of the B15 owners are snobby 

i wave at most of the sentras i see.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Have you been reading the board? Seems like most of the drivers other ppl see are 50 year old women. They're concentrating on not hitting anything!
ROFL


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

So, very true. lol


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I gotta wonder if a lot of people who are seriously into performance want a spec, do a little research, and then look elsewhere because they see that performance modding a QR can be kind of like pulling the pin on a grenade... That could explain why it seems like so few specs get performance driven or performance modded even though they're really good right out of the box...

I love performance, but unfortunately won't be in the market for a new car for about 12 months. If I were in the market right now, I love the Spec but I would probably be more inclined to look towards, say, a Mazda3 S or an Impreza RS or maybe even a Scion tc if not something used like an 03 Protege or a B14 Sentra. Ya know, something that isn't quite as good right out of the dealership but with better build quality that I could mod more confidently and isn't a Honda. Oh, the Corolla XRS looks promising too...


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Right now for the money you can't beat the SRT... Yes, I said it.
21-22K for a new 04 with LSD and 230+WHP from the factory. High 13 second car stock.
Put a set of Mopar stage III coilovers, MBC, WG, turbo back exhaust and the car is in the low 13's on street tires... With the Stage III coilovers the car can handle awesome too. For 26-28K that car can rule most cars in the drag races and autox's.
But, for 12K you can get a 240 with a SR20DET fully done too.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Yeah, it just kind of seems like it boils down to that the Spec is a great performing car out of the box for the money, but for gearheads (people who really will mod their car) and/or people really into racingsports it's just not well built enough.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

some people that buy Spec's allready have a heavily modded car and just want something decent to drive everyday. i only put a few parts on mine and its been to the track twice i think, im done messing with it. id like to keep it around for more then a couple years. if i wanna go fast i get in my neon... yes i said it NEON :jawdrop: 

and when i am driving the Spec nobody ever waves  




> I can only guess that a lot of people on this board are younger. So many posters talk as if the Spec V is the Holy Grail of cars that deserves the red carpet or something. If you've driving a bunch of cars, you would know that the Spec V is nice, but not great. It drives really well and has good pickup, but it is rather rough in areas.
> 
> 
> > couldnt have said it better... :thumbup:


----------



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

NismoAmy said:


> some people that buy Spec's allready have a heavily modded car and just want something decent to drive everyday. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> case and point. my stang is my "weekend warrior". mama dukes has had 5 maximas, and i've always like them. but the spec is more my game. stick, smaller, daily driver and my first import to fuck with.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

I always wanted a Nissan Skyline. This was the clostest thing that I can afford that looked like a skyline besides the model cars.

Another reason is that this car came with everything that I needed stock. It had a lot of power and a lot of TQ right out the box. There is really nothing that I need to upgrade to make the car looks better.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SuperAkuma said:


> I always wanted a Nissan Skyline.


Do you know anyone who doesn't want a Skyline? lol


----------



## spec-r-wood (May 19, 2004)

*why*

I got the v because for the money its a great deal.I had a 99 integra ls and the v is way better. Honda missed the class on torque and I was tired of no low end power. So far I love the car.Im a family man and for a broke person who really can't afford to mod it the power is good. I will eventullay hook it up it will just take me a little longer.If you take care of your car and don"t rag it out it will last a long time. Also as far as I know Honda has way crappier paint than nissan. so take care of ur ride and stop whinning about crappy paint,higher octane gas,and burning oil. If u don"t want it I know plenty of people who would take it in a heartbeat. :cheers:


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

I think most people DEFINITELY but it with performance in mind. If they wanted looks, they'd get a Tiburon or something else, not something that looks almost like a Sentra. They didn't buy it for refinement, interior, or comfort either. And it's not that cheap compared to a base Sentra.

Whether the people actually know anything about performance is another story...


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

I was actually thinking of getting rid of the Spec for and SRT-4 but I decided to keep my car and wait b/c who knows what will be out down the road. On the other hand, I didnt know the Spec V existed until my fiance told me about it so we went and test drove one and I came home with it. I was not expecting to get a new car so soon but I did and I love it. All I have done are an air intake and my windows tinted. I got it with the Rockford Fosgate system in it! I'd like to do a few more mods but I'm just going to drive it b/c I may not keep it down the road! 

My next car is definitely going to be a turbo! :thumbup:


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

My next car is defintiely RWD or AWD! :thumbup: 

I have just the Nismo suspension on my car, ones I get the rest of the Nismo suspension parts I think I will be set as far as modding.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

^^ :thumbup: My set-up rocks.


----------



## ferraristyle (May 26, 2004)

*Why I'm buying mine.*

Ok, here's one for you. I'm trading in my Porsche Boxster for the Sentra SE-R Spec V. 

Now before the flames start I have to tell you why. The box was my daily driver but it has been nothing but a mechanical nightmare. In fact it's in the shop again today. Believe me it lives by the 1000/1000 rule....for every 1000 miles you drive it expect to put $1000 into it.

Anyway, I need a good, brand new, everyday car, with 4 doors, that's going to put on a lot of miles (my sales territory is from DC to NYC). Anyway, with that kind of milage you have to look at depreciation and the such, as well as reliablity, fun-to-drive factor, bang-for-buck, etc. I also don't want to go to a turbocharged car (so the SRT is out).

If I could have any car of my choice it to fill this role it would be an Audi RS6; however I don't feel like putting down 75K right now. The cars I am looking at for this role are in the 20K to 30K range. 

Now I've driven almost every car in this class....Mazada 6 and 3, Acura TSX, TL, Honda Accord and Civic, Nissan Sentra and Maxima, Ford Focus and Contour, etc. 

After driving all these cars, I really liked the Spec V for the drivablility and feel of the car. The interior looked very nice, and the seats feel great, second only to the TL. The exterior is sporty, and the torque was best of bunch (4 cylinders only) IMO, even with cars with higer HP. I also liked the focus, but it didn't have the HP and Torque of the Spec V. 

Long story short, I would have to give the Spec V the "most bang for buck" award in my search. A couple of mods and I think this will be a great all around car.....only time will tell I guess


----------

